# Blue



## crawdaddio

*Link gone *


----------



## crawdaddio

C'mon, somebody? anybody?


----------



## LaFoto

Patience, crawdaddio. Patience. The themes take their time in growing. But they stay for all times! 

So I think these two are blue enough to fit the new theme here:

*Links gone *


----------



## johngpt

It's been a couple years, but previously I'd been posting into the '08 Subject Assignment - Blue. It has 16 pages, and the last post to it was my comment on someone's creative composition. So rather than add to that thread which was supposed to have a stop date, I searched and found this one in the Photo Themes gallery. I think it's funny that there were only three posts, all from 2005, and that none of the image links are viable!

So I guess I'll post something to see if this theme can move forward...







some days I feel more chairitable by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Let's get this party restarted!

Blue







Door with an Interesting Mood




Also affectionately known as,  National Geographic Door


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nice!


----------



## johngpt

David, that blue cat's eyes look so cool reflecting the green from the foliage! Very other worldly...
And I'm always a sucker for doors and windows. Great line and composition.
Mishele, what can I say, you've an amazing eye!


----------



## mishele

Thanks John!!
Bitter I think I'm just going to start calling you BJ.......
Lovin the door. The lines w/ the rust are very interesting!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Wow, mishele! That ****ing beautiful!


----------



## mishele

That was a happy accident in photoshop.....lol


----------



## JustinZ850

Blue Reflection by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

What a wonderful revival to this theme.


----------



## johngpt

albuquerque lightning 28Aug11



.


----------



## mishele

WOW, nice catch!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"Spot, Marked"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"Best Viewed on Hot Pink"


----------



## johngpt

LOL, best viewed on hot pink...

:mrgreen:


It's sure nice to see such marvelous images.


----------



## LaFoto

There *was *something blue there at the time...!




0011 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
TPF Meet-Up in Germany in May 2008




0055 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
Some also wore blue at the time!

Or some droplets before a blue background, perhaps?



NewDroplets_018 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

:heart: that water drop, Corina!


----------



## LaFoto

I'm finding more "blue" photos 




054_UçhizarPigeonValley von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




062_Uçhizar von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




223_Dervishes von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




326_MustafaPasaFormerlySynassos von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Wow! That 3rd one is captivating!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Can I play???


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Buckster

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.


----------



## johngpt

All I can say is *wow*!


----------



## H4X1MA




----------



## marcy

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Let's get this party restarted!
> 
> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door with an Interesting Mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also affectionately known as,  National Geographic Door




i like the cat photo! Nice shot!


----------



## johngpt

scoping out batesville


.


----------



## JustinZ850

Digging some old shots up...40 more days and I can finally get back to shooting stuff!




Crystal Cove by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Sailing In Paradise by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

40 more days?

You gave it up for Lent? Oh, wait, it hasn't started yet!


----------



## johngpt

blue sponge in the morning light


----------



## JustinZ850

haha! I'm on a work trip that doesn't allow me to venture around the local area.  Actually one of my new year resolutions is to not center my horizons lol



johngpt said:


> 40 more days?
> 
> You gave it up for Lent? Oh, wait, it hasn't started yet!


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Mishele, I made a crude comment on one of these splash photos back at your flickr!


----------



## johngpt

gunga din


----------



## mishele

Smooth by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

These recent ones are so coooool...


----------



## R3d

Taking In Mt. Cook by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

white blossom blue sky


----------



## R3d

Blue by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## yerlem

blue wall!


----------



## Patriot

Blue boat on blue water


----------



## R3d

Top of the Minaret by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Keep Evil Out - Color by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Spirits at Bay by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Spirit Close by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Great doors Steven.


----------



## R3d

Thanks!


----------



## KuntaKinter

Since I was told this was a decently composed but horribly edited photo because it looks like a 60s photo scanned in and not auto color corrected. And it's just horrible because it's to blue. I figured this was the perfect place to put it. 

I desire to say things I shouldn't.


----------



## R3d

Just warm the white balance up and it will look better.


----------



## johngpt

It has a very wintry feel to it. If that's the effect you were shooting for, it's very successful. I get the impression that it was fairly dark at the time, which may have allowed you to more easily get that long shutter speed. Not all images "require" color temperature correction to what it would look like under more common circumstances. You're the artist. You choose the parameters. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look at it.

I wouldn't take to heart the disparaging comments that are sometimes made on forums such as this. When I see that someone has made an uncharitable comment, I frequently click on that person's user name and choose "view all forum posts." I try to see what images that person has been posting. All too often that commenter has posted relatively few images, or the images show that the commenter really shouldn't be criticizing at all! It's not uncommon to find a hypercritical commentator with hundreds of posts, and not one image. Now, R3d isn't one of those. His images speak for themselves.


----------



## mishele




----------



## KuntaKinter

Yeah I was going for the wintry, cold feeling. When I shot this one. It was completely dark on my walk back. I had to use my AF illuminator to walk back to the street.


----------



## binga63

Blue Gums... was a dull day with nice reflections


----------



## johngpt




----------



## R3d

Interesting shot John, what's going on there?


----------



## johngpt

R3d said:


> Interesting shot John, what's going on there?


LOL, it's the pilot light of the heater for our house! I think I had just lit it, a couple years back, as the weather had gotten cold. It was uploaded to flickr for just an occasion such as this. One never knows when something like this will come in handy, dontchaknow?


----------



## R3d

Ah, very cool.  I've found recently that the smaller details in a subject can be far more interesting.


----------



## johngpt

blue work fan


I sure can title a photo, can't I?


----------



## Compaq

Andedammen 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

DSC02650-2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Blue-blue sky von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## newpen

So wonderful. 3 pic above is very good, sea and clown, oh my love :X


----------



## johngpt

building cloud and building


----------



## johngpt

Hmm, got an email saying sheltiefan had posted an image here. But I can't find it. I guess he/she changed his/her mind?


----------



## johngpt

So, here's one of mine.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

clouds over sandias


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

That's so nice...


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## shyanni




----------



## EIngerson

DC by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Eric, outstanding shot.


----------



## johngpt

blue vase and red flowers


----------



## minicoop1985

DSC00636 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

johngpt said:


> Eric, outstanding shot.



Thanks John, It's pretty old, but thought it fit in here just fine.


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_7538 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



DSC_7466 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

Both taken at Homestead-Miami Speedway during NASCAR weekend.


----------



## Febs

This is a shot I took a couple of years ago shortly after my twins were born.  I was cleaning their bottles right around dawn and the light caught the window in an interesting way.





Bottles on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

hot air balloon and cirrus


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## johngpt

That's a boat-load of blue!


----------



## Febs

Comcast Center, Philadelphia on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

shark-quarium


----------



## ruifo

Chicago Navy Pier by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_5209 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Ponte da Arrábida by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

rio grande at the rio grande nature center




.


----------



## Philmar

Spegazzini Glacier - Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dapper young fellow by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Usul

Mt. Mayon. View from Guijalo by Artem Bagaev, on Flickr


----------



## Dagwood56

1949 Caddy


----------



## otherprof

crawdaddio said:


> *Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

It's amazing how little blue I have in photos, other than sky. And in sky, here in NM, we have an abundance of blue.

.


----------



## Fred Berg

johngpt said:


> It's amazing how little blue I have in photos, other than sky. And in sky, here in NM, we have an abundance of blue.
> 
> .



 Yes, blue is also as rare as rocking-horse poo in my pics when I take the sky out of the equation. Perhaps because it's a colour that recedes and blends into its surroundings so that I'm are less likely to notice it and realise its potential.


----------



## johngpt

I'm really scraping the bottom of the barrel here.

This was photographed for a flickr macro mondays group theme.





back to school inoculations


.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Blue transition at Marty Millionaire, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Blue transition at Marty Millionaire, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/QUOTE]




Church Street pawnbroker by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

That Toronto Pride shot will keep me smiling the rest of the day!


----------



## johngpt

in the palm of my hand 


.


----------



## pixmedic

Husqvarna 234D Serger by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Fred, took me a moment to realize the girl in the pool!


----------



## johngpt

tableau on the table 


.


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## johngpt

blue bench at the gardens 


.


----------



## johngpt

color my world


.


----------



## johngpt

more spooky stuff at work


.


----------



## Philmar

Caribana Parade twins seem like they&#x27;ve had enough by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Entrance to Bally&#x27;s Casino - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The First Narayever Congregation is a downtown Toronto Jewish traditional  egalitarian synagogue - Brunswick Ave by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

call box 


.


----------



## Philmar

Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Don Bosco Sanctuary - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Stain glass detail in Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Stairs to nowhere - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Superb composition of the stairs Phil, and just the right amount of detail. I love the geometry of this.


----------



## johngpt

cabinet jenga


.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Superb composition of the stairs Phil, and just the right amount of detail. I love the geometry of this.



Thanks




Colonial architecture of Pelourinho, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

got those window blues


.


----------



## Philmar

Blue bank bikes by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Exit with Exif - Eaton Centre, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




blue city of Jodphur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Hikers dwarfed by massive terminus of Perito Moreno glacier - Patagonia Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

snow at el pinto


.


----------



## Philmar

Victoria Crowned Pigeon (Goura victoria) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Blue crab for sale in Glodok Chinatown market - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




blue door, Varanasi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting for the festival - Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


>



Wow, this is excellent! I almost missed this...


----------



## Philmar

Glass tower abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr




AGO - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Molson Amphitheatre - Ontario Place, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Eaton Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

blue white and window 


.


----------



## Philmar

Damn you for dressing me in sissy baby blue by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Frost Bank Bldg


----------



## Philmar

Sea lion - Alaska SeaLife Center in Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love that curve of blue!


----------



## johngpt

technology


.


----------



## Philmar

fishing boats in port of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Azzurro - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Speckled pigeon by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

kitchen window


.


----------



## Philmar

Illuminated Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

6 second exposure of moored gondolas - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Deadsville


Deadsville, as what my screen looked like after the mother board died.


----------



## Philmar

Child dressed as Indian god Shiva - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Angkor Wat morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Staying warm - Bundi, Rajastan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting in the Pantry Car- New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

daylight window time


.


----------



## EIngerson

Blue Angels-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Eric, dynamic shot!


----------



## EIngerson

johngpt said:


> Eric, dynamic shot!



Thanks John!


----------



## Parker219




----------



## Philmar

Residents of Bundi, iIndia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

wings arches windows


.


----------



## Philmar

2nd floor balcony - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bench detail 03Oct15 


.


----------



## snowbear

Needs to be reshot




DSC_6738.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## johngpt

dormido 


.


----------



## Philmar

Hand of Fatima door knocker - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




laneway of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

how did I slide into here?


.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Peeb

Garden of the Gods 2016 by Peeb, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jaomul

Blue by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful photo!


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Electric buddah in a cave near Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for goods to transport - Mandalay harbour, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

blue planters

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Rainy days mean empty beach resort chairs - Monterosso, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

more fun than...

.


----------



## Philmar

Glacier spotting on a catamaran deck -  Perito Moreno Glacier, Patagonia Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Scraping the bottom of the blue barrel here...




URE | | | FOO

.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Fujidave

Rural by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

London to Brighton Bike Ride by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dragster by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Milan street car tram [long exposure] by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

día de los muertos artwork at budaghers

.


----------



## Fujidave

Bee by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Chevrolet by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Abi by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Daily morning fish market - Jimbaran, Bali Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dragster by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Fujidave said:


> Abi by Dave, on Flickr



She reminds me of a young Sinead. Hopefully she keeps her wits about her better.


----------



## Fujidave

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abi by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She reminds me of a young Sinead. Hopefully she keeps her wits about her better.
Click to expand...


It is sad as she does not sing at the music hall anymore, and what a voice she has too.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Ruined by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Norris Glacier up close and personal - Near Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Deadsville

On 22 October 2016, my beloved macbookpro kicked the bucket. The hard drive was intact. I could target mode into it from an even older mac. This was shot with my phone at that time.


----------



## johngpt

not kermit

.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Anyone else see a skull in the reflection?


----------



## Philmar

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A disc golf basket in a state forest


----------



## Philmar

The cleanup of Marty Millionaire by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

3 second exposure of large ferris wheel at Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## boostinspiration




----------



## Philmar

St. Peter&#x27;s cathedral - The Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leisurely stroll in Fatehpur Sikri by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Do imaginary lions hunt for you?


.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1



 
2


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

Brío

.


----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Philmar

Fall colours by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Latte in the leaves by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Fall colours by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Latte in the leaves by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Dang Phil these are cool.


----------



## johngpt

My understanding had been in these colour themed threads that in blue we don't use sky, or in green we don't use plants as that would be too easy.




dust storm new mexico

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

"Cool" one Dean.


----------



## johngpt

Ignore the blue sky please.




photographing the photographer is fun too

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall colours by Phil Marion, on FlickrLatte in the leaves by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Phil these are cool.
Click to expand...


Thanks John


----------



## Philmar

streetsweeping the cobblestone streets of San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bench and daffodils

.


----------



## Philmar

Blue bank bikes by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

breakfast on the run

.


----------



## Philmar

fisherman preparing for the night fish - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> fisherman preparing for the night fish - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


I really like how your telephoto compressed distance, and where you chose to place that fellow in frame.


----------



## johngpt

planter and bench

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice tones in that one.


----------



## johngpt

not forgotten

.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto pride parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Tucson wall art N Stone and E 6th St

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A Horse of a Different Color


----------



## johngpt

virgin of the tree at San Felipe de Neri church 

.


----------



## Philmar

End of 6A Calle Oriente - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Mimi the Oogly


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A friend at work calls my little car " The Blue Tic Tac ".


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

five faces of Lisa
.
The DaVinci exhibit came to ABQ last year.
Along one wall of the Mona Lisa room were these five reproductions created from the work of Pascal Cotte.
Cotte using a multispectral camera photographed Lisa using quite a few different light wavelengths. 
This allowed analysis of various depths of layers in the painting.
Much like how the Jet Propulsion Laboratory analyzes astrophotos and assigns colors in our visual specturm, Cotte combined information from the various wavelengths using what he calls the Layer Amplification Method. 

On the wall shown here from left to right are:
False Color Infrared
Color Today
Varnish Removed (showing the blue I used as an excuse to post here at TPF)
Reverse False Color Infrared
Image of Genuine Color

That last one on our right, the image of genuine color is the representation of how the painting may have first looked when completed over 500 years ago. The multispectral analysis allowed the calculation of the "spectral response curve" for every pixel of varnish on the painting and removing it digitally to reveal what are thought to be the original colours.

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## webestang64




----------



## johngpt

plush

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

old town window

.


----------



## Philmar

Central market monster - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

High School swimming meet, 200 millimeter lens with VR






Part of the lens across America exercise that we did a few years ago here on TPF.  This a close-up view of bubble wrap.


----------



## SquarePeg

Ice1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Visitor reflected by Vietnam War Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

for sale west of Socorro

.


----------



## Philmar

Watching the action in  Praca Tiradentes - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Front row seats available for the great show by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nathan Phillips Square and skating rink at Xmas - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bike against the wall

.


----------



## Derrel

From the early 2000's


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

sidelined

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls on Aurora Winter Festival, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lake of lights at River of Lights

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Derrel

Effort to replicate the look of Kodak Ektachrome 64.Oyster boat at anchor, upper Tillamook Bay.


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 186071


Outstanding find!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Bridge of blue  - Aurora Winter Festival, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

blue table and benches at Tucson Botanical Gardens

.


----------



## zombiesniper

eastern bluebird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 193418


wow gorgeous...…...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Photo Lady said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193418
> 
> 
> 
> wow gorgeous...…...
Click to expand...

Thank you! We get tons of these every year from the river. Sometimes it looks like it is snowing in the streetlights glow.


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193418
> 
> 
> 
> wow gorgeous...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We get tons of these every year from the river. Sometimes it looks like it is snowing in the streetlights glow.
Click to expand...

I don't know if I want to see "tons of them" but they are striking.. and your photo is so beautiful on the blue.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Varsity Centre by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Steelhead spinners I built.


----------



## Space Face

Derrel said:


> View attachment 196146
> 
> Steelhead spinners I built.


I sometimes tie flies but never tried making spinners.  They look great and I shall be using similar today on a trip out fishing for Pike, Perch and maybe Trout.


----------



## Derrel

These are in matte-finished silver plate...very highly visible. Aqua beads and blue tape and hook tubing.


----------



## Space Face

Derrel said:


> These are in matte-finished silver plate...very highly visible. Aqua beads and blue tape and hook tubing.



Blue is quite unusual here though not absent.  Most common are reds, greens, yellows and oranges etc.


----------



## Derrel

Blue maintains its color at great depth/distance. Other colors appear black at distance and "color change" when fish approach closer...this can spook high metabolism fish, or anger/stimulate low-metabolism fish.  Blue and purple are "constant colors", and quite effective in a wide variety of situations.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My favorite color combo for the safety pin type bass spinners was black and blue. Now I know why.


----------



## Derrel

Black is a very effective lure color under both cold and warm water conditions. Black is always black and stands out extremely well against a light colored or gray sky or a blue sky. The color blue is always blue up to 550 ft deep. commercial salmon trollers off of Canada's Vancouver island have had good success on blue salmon plugs at great depth for big springs. blue is one of the most overlooked lure colors in the spinner world, with the possible exception of the Blue Fox silver and blue French blade spinner, which is extremely popular and very effective for both  steelhead and salmon.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> Black is a very effective lure color under both cold and warm water conditions. Black is always black and stands out extremely well against a light colored or gray sky or a blue sky. The color blue is always blue up to 550 ft deep. commercial salmon trollers off of Canada's Vancouver island have had good success on blue salmon plugs at great depth for big springs. blue is one of the most overlooked lure colors in the spinner world, with the possible exception of the Blue Fox silver and blue French blade spinner, which is extremely popular and very effective for both  steelhead and salmon.


I was watching some nature show the other day in which cold water divers were descending. They were someplace that was known for the water clarity. The divers had on red dry suits. When they got to a certain depth, even in crystal clear water the suits became black.


----------



## johngpt

kitchen, morning light

.


----------



## Philmar

Rogers Centre and Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Philmar  Beautiful colors and movement. Nominated for Sept POTM here September 2020 Photo Of The Month Nominations


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The glory of morning


----------



## Joel Bolden

Marsh Skullcap


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Joel Bolden  You might find this site useful Wildflowers of Pennsylvania by Tim Lyons


----------



## Joel Bolden

Have it bookmarked, Dean. I've been a member of the Pennsylvania Native Plant Society for years and spend a lot of time photographing the native flora.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Sprucing things up a bit.


----------



## mjcmt

The Conversation


----------



## Derrel

johngpt said:


> I was watching some nature show the other day in which cold water divers were descending. They were someplace that was known for the water clarity. The divers had on red dry suits. When they got to a certain depth, even in crystal clear water the suits became black.



Red is the first color to disappear underwater.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Canada Life and CN Tower by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Coming in.


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## TATTRAT

Chicks Beach by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dallas Airport Terminal D by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow. The reflections down the side panels make that part look invisible!


----------



## Philmar

Christie Bandshell before dawn - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

National Mall Scenes by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City Hall getting dressed for Christmas by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------

